# Goats FC History?



## Dominic (Sep 2, 2019)

Can someone fill us in with all the Goats FC teams that have assembled over the years?


----------



## Justus (Sep 3, 2019)

2015 03/04...……..very physical and we always played up and that pissed more folks off!!!!!


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Has any Goats team made it into the Gotsoccer rankings?


----------



## Dominic (Sep 3, 2019)

Lots of inquiries on how to play for a Goats FC team. Can someone answer questions regarding what teams currently exist or forming?


----------



## Dominic (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 3, 2019)

Historically, the teams were chosen from posters who were active on the forums and who’s posts were positive, light hearted and informative in nature.  Who your DD was never played into it.  One caveat is that they would not take more than 3 kids from the same team. This was all done prior to the “Roll Call” being formed.  

My DD was a 2nd generation GOAT. This team was brought together by the same guys who started the inaugural GOATS team a year or so prior.


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 3, 2019)

Thought about posting something, and maybe one day I will but I texted my buddy @Sombitch and this is what he posted on the 09 thread discussing Goats FC:

_"Glad to see the Goats are still alive all these years later. 

I don’t know who is on the current team. 

I do know we set rules early on,...

Had to be an active poster
Had to not be a douche bag parent
First Goat experience was to be made on the 11 v 11 field
No coaching
Three player max from a team

Original team had kids from every level blades, CSC, blues, United, legends, PSA, infinity, Encinitas express, Albion, lasers, Wolfpack, etc.

So it was NOT an all Star team nor a flight one team. 

This original team 00/01 has since all graduated - and is represented across the county and playing collegiately at the like of AZ st, Irvine, Fullerton, Vassar, Hawaii, Army, Wake Forest, Pacific,  Marian, LMU, etc. 

Along the way they won a few events until DA took over.   A highlight was playing Baker Blues in a final and losing late 1/0.  Highlight of that day and loss was the water balloons thereafter

Clearly not about wins and losses

The next group was 03/04 and they followed the same guidelines they took the green paint, beads, and costumes next level.  Players came from Carlsbad lightning, beach, legends south, eagles, surf, NHB, SDSC, Arsenal, Fullerton, Slammers, etc

Again no all star team here.

DA too took its toll on this group as well

So hopefully these are still the same guidelines wearing ridiculous green cartoon goats jerseys and giving the ref an occasional Baaaaaaaaahhhhhh"_


----------



## Poconos (Sep 4, 2019)

did the other Goats thread get deleted?  i was gaining some good info on them.  changed my mind on the subject.


----------



## Justus (Sep 4, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> Thought about posting something, and maybe one day I will but I texted my buddy @Sombitch and this is what he posted on the 09 thread discussing Goats FC:
> 
> _"Glad to see the Goats are still alive all these years later.
> 
> ...


I remember meeting the great one (Sombitch) for the first time at my first Legends Classic Invitational (U9) when I was a rookie soccer dad. I had No clue on how this bond would change my life forever  Anyway, big time tournament and Legends decided to enter the Legends Combo Team with some of us Temecula folks. We were stacking the deck big time too because we were short on players (7x7) so we added his stud Carlsbad Lightning player who seemed to me that she could score at will. The Bitch was trying to calm me down even back then. I was so pumped to see how pissed off the other side was. I was shocked and laughing my head off. "That's not fair" "cheaters" "Medal Hogs" "all star players" "Blah blah blah Blah." I come from hoops. Get your 5 and lets go play. I was fascinated by the crazy parents who were whining and complaining all day because we were a "combo/mix" team at the Great Classic. I think these might be the same parents who took over the DA and get to start 25% of the time and threaten folks on the forum with being blacklisted, labeled club hoppers but I'm not sure. I liked this Sombitch guy though. He knew his stuff about soccer. Former D1 and I believe a little pro ball in Europe and a short MLS career. He told me at the end of the tournament to go check out the "SoCal Forum." My life changed forever that night. I go on the forum to the U9 thread "Legends Classic." My gosh, Legends Combo was not well received. In fact, some on the forum were calling out my little #7 for crying too much so she could draw the foul in the box after getting roughed up by girls two feet taller than her. Now you got me. I'm hooked and not too happy with one poster making fun of my dd. So back then, the forum was not positive. It was smack talk like Rome but with little kids and butt hurt parents. The coolest thing about the forum though is that poster is now my friend and our dds played GOATs together. He's nice dad who loves his dd and got a little carried away on the froum that day because his team lost. Kind of like I did last month. It was the forum folks who came to my rescue to help me in my time of need. I got a call from Sparky to set up a beer time with him and Keeper. Kicker was trying but I was too far gone. Sombitch "bitch slapped" me a few times and I got a little better. He made me wear a "douche-bag" (an obnoxious or contemptible bag, typically used for a man) over my head until I got off my obnoxious rants. I was still not out of the woods so 808 came over to my house for an intervention. Let me just say it worked. TY 808 for your tough love, the kind of love only a Marine could give. 808 is busy right now roaming the courts on the High School circuit. I hear his dd is a 3 sport athlete in HS and will be all CIF in all 3 soon. Give them hell brah!!!!! P.S. I hear Tech was ready to take me away for 30 days if 808 couldn't get through to me. Thanks Tech  All the parents on this forum love their kids. That is not ever going to change. For a few days last weekend, a group of parents had control of what is a very messy and I might add, unhealthy youth soccer environment in SoCal where girls are not having some of the fun they need to have. That is a FACT!!!!! Keep it real folks and good luck this weekend whatever pitch the kids are on


----------



## Justus (Sep 4, 2019)

I will say to all the Lurkering dads on here...…*Tread lightly.  Coaches and team managers will tell you to never post on the forum or read the toxic stuff their saying about socal soccer.  I remember a few baby goat dads not able to attend the 2nd annual Joy Fawsett Invite Only because Docs said, "NO!!!!"    

*The SoCal Soccer Forum is like a strong ripe tide that can take a man out into the rough seas with no life guard on duty


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 4, 2019)

Ladera Ranch Cruyff said:


> did the other Goats thread get deleted?  i was gaining some good info on them.  changed my mind on the subject.


Yes, MS didn’t like the direction his thread was going and deleted it. It’s not the first time it’s happened.


----------



## Poconos (Sep 4, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, MS didn’t like the direction his thread was going and deleted it. It’s not the first time it’s happened.


yes, i'm noticing that.  a wealth of info lost.


----------



## mlx (Sep 4, 2019)

So, I'm just curious; how does it work? the players get out of their club and form this "club" only temporarily to do some tournaments and then the "club" gets disbanded and everyone returns to their real clubs?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 4, 2019)

mlx said:


> So, I'm just curious; how does it work? the players get out of their club and form this "club" only temporarily to do some tournaments and then the "club" gets disbanded and everyone returns to their real clubs?


GOATS is not a club. Basically girls get permission to play, send their player info to whomever is organizing the “Running of the GOATS” who registers for the event.  Players grab their cards and waivers show up and play.  

After the weekend they get their cards and go home.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 4, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Lots of inquiries on how to play for a Goats FC team. Can someone answer questions regarding what teams currently exist or forming?


Just GU9 right now. I think.  Often they continue with posters with their younger children. Much like the team that played at Blues Cup.


----------



## Justus (Sep 4, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> GOATS is not a club. Basically girls get permission to play, send their player info to whomever is organizing the “Running of the GOATS” who registers for the event.  Players grab their cards and waivers show up and play.
> 
> After the weekend they get their cards and go home.


Permission is an under statement Kicker!!!  You have to go up to the coach and explain what your up too and do some persuasion if you know what I mean.  Also, getting your dds playing card is super risky too.  The team manager now knows what your up too and soon the whole team will know.  "why do you go on the forum"  "don't talk about our team" "the forum is for losers"  "be careful with those dads and moms, their crazy" "you might get blacklisted by college coaches" and so on.  GOATs should be a club IMO   The other hard part is to find a dad or mom who has the determination and time to find a tournament a little light on fielding a complete bracket.  Once you call around and ask if they  have any late cancels, you drop "GOATS FC."  "Sweet, another $1200 team fee."  Everyone is happy until we all show up


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 4, 2019)

Justus said:


> Permission is an under statement Kicker!!!  You have to go up to the coach and explain what your up too and do some persuasion if you know what I mean.  Also, getting your dds playing card is super risky too.  The team manager now knows what your up too and soon the whole team will know.  "why do you go on the forum"  "don't talk about our team" "the forum is for losers"  "be careful with those dads and moms, their crazy" "you might get blacklisted by college coaches" and so on.  GOATs should be a club IMO   The other hard part is to find a dad or mom who has the determination and time to find a tournament a little light on fielding a complete bracket.  Once you call around and ask if they  have any late cancels, you drop "GOATS FC."  "Sweet, another $1200 team fee."  Everyone is happy until we all show up


Maybe for some.  All I had to do was tell the Coach about the GOATS concept and he was 100% behind it.


----------



## Justus (Sep 4, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Maybe for some.  All I had to do was tell the Coach about the GOATS concept and he was 100% behind it.


Kicker without a doubt you had a safe environment and sounds very heathy.  I bet for most it was hard but I could be wrong.  I've been told I'm wrong by many experts in this industry so it won't be the last.


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

Do you believe in Miracles?????  @Sombitch.  Has this ever happened before?
*
Rank* *Team* *Score*
1 SLAMMERS FC PA [1] 29.12
2 CDA SLAMMERS FC HB CRUZ [4] 28.75
3 SC BLUES MULLIGAN [7] 28.48
4 LEGENDS FC [10] 28.28
5 SLAMMERS FC WEST MF [12] 28.23
*6 GOATS FC [13] 28.21 *
7 EAGLES SC [15] 28.09
8 SLAMMERS FC MF [20] 27.66
9 BEACH FC R PEREZ [26] 27.41
10 LIVERPOOL RED [30] 27.20


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

Justus said:


> Do you believe in Miracles?????  @Sombitch.  Has this ever happened before?
> *
> Rank* *Team* *Score*
> 1 SLAMMERS FC PA [1] 29.12
> ...


First of all, Eagles Club is a class act.  I haven't heard one complaint from any them.  I'm sure if no GOATS FC team enters the Blues Cup (all those tournament points) they would have most likely been in the finals and be #1 in SoCal.  War Eagles!!!  Also, props to the ranking org for getting results out quickly.  The SoCal Soccer Forum is buzzing in SoCal like it should right before the season starts.  Good luck this week everyone


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 5, 2019)

Serious question for Goats:

When your organic teams enter tournaments, especially out of town / state venues,  you would be perfectly fine with being knocked out by non-organic stacked composite teams?


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Serious question for Goats:
> 
> When your organic teams enter tournaments, especially out of town / state venues,  you would be perfectly fine with being knocked out by non-organic stacked composite teams?


Great question PaPa. Speaking for myself, I hate going out of state for anything soccer these days to be honest with you. However, looking back 5 years ago I would ask you to please put the best Local GOAT team you could possibly put together. I would rather lose 4-2 in a fierce battle than go out of state for a trophy and win 8-0, have medal and then have to drive back 800 miles.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 5, 2019)

Justus said:


> Great question PaPa. Speaking for myself, I hate going out of state for anything soccer these days to be honest with you. However, looking back 5 years ago I would ask you to please put the best Local GOAT team you could possibly put together. I would rather lose 4-2 in a fierce battle than go out of state for a trophy and win 8-0, have medal and then have to drive back 800 miles.


With all due respect, to present those two as the only possible outcomes... Is frankly a disingenuous and lazy response.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

Justus said:


> Do you believe in Miracles?????  @Sombitch.  Has this ever happened before?
> *
> Rank* *Team* *Score*
> 1 SLAMMERS FC PA [1] 29.12
> ...


How many of the teams on that list are the "home" teams of the Goats players?


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> With all due respect, to present those two as the only possible outcomes... Is frankly a disingenuous and lazy response.


Please see all responses to PaPa at "U9 Blues Cup Thread."  I don't have time to answer the same questions.


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 5, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Serious question for Goats:
> 
> When your organic teams enter tournaments, especially out of town / state venues,  you would be perfectly fine with being knocked out by non-organic stacked composite teams?


To my knowledge we haven't taken the Goats FC show on the road out of state. We typically have tried to select a tournament that is centrally located taking into account where the families will be coming in from all over SoCal.

Being knocked out is a non issue, regardless of whether it's a stacked team, organically or non-organic. It's happened before. Winning isn't the goal with Goats FC, if it happens then it's icing on an already delicious cake.

The premise has always been the same and the organizers of every version of Goats FC have been really good at setting guidelines and being selective about the parents they pick and letting them know what Goats FC and that weekend should be about. No pressure, have fun, meet new people, play whatever positions, tailgate, face painting, hair color, wigs, beads, costumes, whatever. There are 51 other weekends out of the year to have the typical club soccer tournament / game experience.

Grazing with the Goats is about the atypical!


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 5, 2019)

My apologies. Actually, it's not that I'm looking for an answer I like...I already know how the vast majority would answer and therefore, should not have posted my original post as a question... rather as a statement.

Bottom line, this whole approach comes across as having very little to do with the kids and everything to do with parents living vicariously through their kids. 

A way to game the system to get into top flights in top tournaments that they can't accomplish with their organic teams... otherwise, they'd organically be there.

Not to mention what it's teaching their ("my kids best on the team") player about their "lesser" organic teammates / team.

If it was really about fun, ice cream and new friends then lesser marginal players would be invited... they're not.

I understand the need to replace missing organic players
with guest players, but tournament directors allowing non-organic stacked composite teams dressed like clowns is a mockery to serious organic teams and degrades tournament credibility.

Many clubs sponsor "for fun" 3v3 and Beach tournaments with goofey team uniforms and clowning around...but, top tournaments with serious in and out of state organic teams is not the place for it.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 5, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Serious question for Goats:


Serious question for you @MicPaPa.
Did your team get “grazed on” by some Goats at  Blues Cup?  If not you really need some cheese to go along with your “whine.” We are talking about U9s right?? You’re bitching about a bunch of kids having some serious fun being more concerned with pizza and ice cream and not giving a rats ass about the outcome Sunday afternoon. Sounds like the parents feel the same way. A chance to relax and have some fun and lose the whole “we gotta get that hardware” for just one weekend. Even if it’s one of the “big tournaments.” Shame on them for making it about fun.
You say it’s all about the parents living through their kids. I told my G03 GK about Goats and she said “Hell yeah. Sign me up!!”
And if by chance these players aren’t playing “top tournaments” that weekend, why stop them from playing with another team? While I can’t speak on behalf of any actual Goats members I’m willing to venture a guess that all these “ringers” would probably be playing with their Elite Academy Premier Development teams first and foremost.  Again..U9s. You’re  really getting bent over these little girls playing soccer in a tournament nobody (least of all the girls) will remember in 10yrs.  I guess YOU might still feel that burn though.
Real first world problems....


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 5, 2019)

GOATS is exactly how AAU Basketball works......


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> My apologies. Actually, it's not that I'm looking for an answer I like...I already know how the vast majority would answer and therefore, should not have posted my original post as a question... rather as a statement.
> 
> Bottom line, this whole approach comes across as having very little to do with the kids and everything to do with parents living vicariously through their kids.
> 
> ...


Just one week out of the year, please PaPa?  GOAT teams always form in SoCal at the last minute too.  Usually it's when all the top super, super socal all star teams are on break.  Someone like the Bitch or Tech get calls or emails from junkies like me looking for more action.  They send some emails out and boom, 14 players from all over SoCal Soccer Forum are on the hunt for the first open tournament to take us.  Call the Blues and complain PaPa.  Ask for a refund.  Our Docs/Coaches keep things in order too.  I heard nothing but praise from the Eagles Club.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m all for the goats playing a few tournaments  but they shouldn’t be Ranked.  It’s not a real team and as they said it’s just for the girls to have fun.  They should be removed from YSR.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m just over here making margaritas.....all this salty making me thirsty!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 5, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I’m all for the goats playing a few tournaments  but they shouldn’t be Ranked.  It’s not a real team and as they said it’s just for the girls to have fun.  They should be removed from YSR.


You’re right, they shouldn’t be and that’s kind of the intended pun....to this day one of my DD’s fondest memories!


----------



## sdb (Sep 5, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I’m all for the goats playing a few tournaments  but they shouldn’t be Ranked.  It’s not a real team and as they said it’s just for the girls to have fun.  They should be removed from YSR.


1st, let's just put it out there that rankings for this and other young age groups make no sense. 2nd, while I'm not a Goats 2009 parent, I would bet that none of the Goats parents or kids care, want or intend for this team to be ranked. 3rd, anyone who unfortunately cares about the ranking and knows anything would look at Goats being ranked and simply discard the ranking and move up the teams below them. Finally, there seems to be this POV that the Goats team players couldn't get into these tournaments (that are meaningless in the long run) with their "organic teams" so they are gathering together to bolster their chances of getting a medal and so that their parents can live vicariously through them. Some people holding this POV also refer to the Goats team as an "all-star team comprised of elite players from all of the top teams in SoCal." If this is indeed the case, such as they are all from Slammers PA and similar sides, then aren't these players capable of winning trophies with their organic teams and haven't they also probably won some in the past? Is there seems to be some logic to this argument somewhere that I'm missing?

The fact that they are ranked and it irks some people is what is classic to me...


----------



## Poconos (Sep 5, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> There are 51 other weekends out of the year to have the typical club soccer tournament / game experience.


this penultimate sentence explained a lot.  do the goats limit themselves to a single tournament per year then?


----------



## Josep (Sep 5, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I’m all for the goats playing a few tournaments  but they shouldn’t be Ranked.  It’s not a real team and as they said it’s just for the girls to have fun.  They should be removed from YSR.


Rankings are worthless.   If you’re worried about who is in them and who isn’t, you’re concentrating on the wrong thing in youth soccer.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 5, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I’m all for the goats playing a few tournaments  but they shouldn’t be Ranked.  It’s not a real team and as they said it’s just for the girls to have fun.  They should be removed from YSR.


I was shocked they were on the board.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 5, 2019)

Ladera Ranch Cruyff said:


> this penultimate sentence explained a lot.  do the goats limit themselves to a single tournament per year then?


Just depends on interest and availability of anyone involved. It took us 2 years to find a date between tourneys.


----------



## Poconos (Sep 5, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just depends on interest and availability of anyone involved. It took us 2 years to find a date between tourneys.


yeah, i can only imagine trying to find a mutually available slot in your respective swiss cheese schedules is quite the challenge.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 5, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Serious question for you @MicPaPa.
> Did your team get “grazed on” by some Goats at  Blues Cup?  If not you really need some cheese to go along with your “whine.” We are talking about U9s right?? You’re bitching about a bunch of kids having some serious fun being more concerned with pizza and ice cream and not giving a rats ass about the outcome Sunday afternoon. Sounds like the parents feel the same way. A chance to relax and have some fun and lose the whole “we gotta get that hardware” for just one weekend. Even if it’s one of the “big tournaments.” Shame on them for making it about fun.
> You say it’s all about the parents living through their kids. I told my G03 GK about Goats and she said “Hell yeah. Sign me up!!”
> And if by chance these players aren’t playing “top tournaments” that weekend, why stop them from playing with another team? While I can’t speak on behalf of any actual Goats members I’m willing to venture a guess that all these “ringers” would probably be playing with their Elite Academy Premier Development teams first and foremost.  Again..U9s. You’re  really getting bent over these little girls playing soccer in a tournament nobody (least of all the girls) will remember in 10yrs.  I guess YOU might still feel that burn though.
> Real first world problems....


Never seen Goats, let alone played one. Not U9, last tournament played was Surf Cup. There are plenty of events and venues for clowning around, Blues Cup is not one of them. Poor decision by Blues to allow this nonsense...their tournament lost credibility. My kids teams have formed great friendships, have a blast together, play hard for each other and most importantly...they win and lose as a team.

...and none of our parents have a need to seek out a stacked team to screw with organic teams at a premier tournament.


----------



## standard (Sep 5, 2019)

I believe MicPaPa and others here are talking past each other.
The older Goat folks here are discussing their experience from years ago, which was based upon a structure that was clearly outlined by tech and sombich above, which is, it was a team made up for fun with a common factor that each player was a dd's of an active forum user. Selecting a team in this manner sounds like its about fun, as it doesnt matter the level of player and is just parents and players having a good time.
What i believe MicPapa is referring to is that this particular 2009 Goat team was not selected in this manner. Rather it is predominantly a selection of high level socal players, and has almost nothing to do with parents from this forum outside of a couple forum users. If thats correct, MicPaPa point is 100% valid, which is: if it was all about fun, why pick just top players to join? Did the invite for players go to the 6th team at Slammers? the third team at LAGSB? If it was just active forum users, i agree that does seem to be just about meeting new people and having fun because you have no idea if a forum user is a top player or not and it truly doesn't matter.

Pretty easy to clarify if this indeed is what happened.
Was there ever a roll call of active forum users that were on this 2009 Goat team? There should be about 13 active forum users as an estimate. If so, then MicPaPa point is invalid, as it was just by happenstance that they were all high level players.

Justus,
Just because other teams are adding guest player ringers doesnt make it ok and the right thimg to do.
My dd's have played on some of the best teams in SoCal, and they have never ever brought a guest as a ringer. We have had some of the best players call our club from out of state wanting to play with our team at Surf Cup, and our coach rejected it because she was not actually a team prospect. Kudo's for him doing that.  Occasionally a player whom is trying out for the team joins (they have been lower level players), but thats it. I would 100% be against anything otherwise for my dd's team or anyone elses team, as that guest ringer player is just taking playing time away from actual team members. I am 100% ok with losing or winning with just our players, nothing wrong with that. I would much rather win with OUR players than someone elses. If i was from texas going to Surf Cup or a SoCal team going to Super Copa, most every parent and player i have ever known would also be 100% against bringing a ringer just to help the team win. The only parents I know whom are ok with that are the parents of high level players whos playing time will not be effected, AND these are the parent whom value winning above the team (yes, there are many of these parents out there).
Your experience on the prior Goats teams sounds like it really was fun, and my dd's would be all over it given the same construct as outlined by tech and sombich. But this Goat team, if it was just a collection of high level players, we would 100% be against if it truly was just a parent calling around to high level players to join. If it was 13 active forum members whom came together to play for fun, and whom dd's just happened to all be high level players, then what happened here with this particular Goat team is probably just fine. Otherwise, what happened here is completely inappropriate, and the Eagles and Slammers Cruz or MF teams were shorted an opportunity to play in the finals of a big tournament against a great team from Colorado. These teams work hard and train hard as a team for that opportunity, and it was taken from them in my opinion.
BTW, my dd's were not at Blues Cup, and are in no way affected by this Goats team. Just an unbiased opinion.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 5, 2019)

standard said:


> I believe MicPaPa and others here are talking past each other.
> The older Goat folks here are discussing their experience from years ago, which was based upon a structure that was clearly outlined by tech and sombich above, which is, it was a team made up for fun with a common factor that each player was a dd's of an active forum user. Selecting a team in this manner sounds like its about fun, as it doesnt matter the level of player and is just parents and players having a good time.
> What i believe MicPapa is referring to is that this particular 2009 Goat team was not selected in this manner. Rather it is predominantly a selection of high level socal players, and has almost nothing to do with parents from this forum outside of a couple forum users. If thats correct, MicPaPa point is 100% valid, which is: if it was all about fun, why pick just top players to join? Did the invite for players go to the 6th team at Slammers? the third team at LAGSB? If it was just active forum users, i agree that does seem to be just about meeting new people and having fun because you have no idea if a forum user is a top player or not and it truly doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


This...out.


----------



## Justus (Sep 6, 2019)

standard said:


> I believe MicPaPa and others here are talking past each other.
> The older Goat folks here are discussing their experience from years ago, which was based upon a structure that was clearly outlined by tech and sombich above, which is, it was a team made up for fun with a common factor that each player was a dd's of an active forum user. Selecting a team in this manner sounds like its about fun, as it doesnt matter the level of player and is just parents and players having a good time.
> What i believe MicPapa is referring to is that this particular 2009 Goat team was not selected in this manner. Rather it is predominantly a selection of high level socal players, and has almost nothing to do with parents from this forum outside of a couple forum users. If thats correct, MicPaPa point is 100% valid, which is: if it was all about fun, why pick just top players to join? Did the invite for players go to the 6th team at Slammers? the third team at LAGSB? If it was just active forum users, i agree that does seem to be just about meeting new people and having fun because you have no idea if a forum user is a top player or not and it truly doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Standard, welcome to the SoCal Forum and I appreciate that you jumped into all things GOATS FC.  Here's my take for all the u9/u10 parents.  Stop ranking players "high level" "A Players" "B Players" and the like.   ALL of them are just soccer players.  Labor Day Weekend is a great time to have a little fun before the season starts.  I wasn't at the selection process meeting to put this years u9 GOAT team together.  All I can say is mad props for them getting an invite to Blues Cup.  That's the story IMO and making it to da finals   TGIF!


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 6, 2019)

standard said:


> I believe MicPaPa and others here are talking past each other.
> The older Goat folks here are discussing their experience from years ago, which was based upon a structure that was clearly outlined by tech and sombich above, which is, it was a team made up for fun with a common factor that each player was a dd's of an active forum user. Selecting a team in this manner sounds like its about fun, as it doesnt matter the level of player and is just parents and players having a good time.
> What i believe MicPapa is referring to is that this particular 2009 Goat team was not selected in this manner. Rather it is predominantly a selection of high level socal players, and has almost nothing to do with parents from this forum outside of a couple forum users. If thats correct, MicPaPa point is 100% valid, which is: if it was all about fun, why pick just top players to join? Did the invite for players go to the 6th team at Slammers? the third team at LAGSB? If it was just active forum users, i agree that does seem to be just about meeting new people and having fun because you have no idea if a forum user is a top player or not and it truly doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


"Depends...a club who wants to develop will bring either its top B team players or it’s top players a year younger. We are not allowed to guest play nor have we ever used a guest player from another club.

But I can’t speak for other clubs however I don’t think anyone else should either.

We all know what happens when we assume."

I posted the above last night in the Blues Thread. I am not a fan of guest players either. Nor is the Club where my DD plays. But not every club is the same. Some Clubs want to win no matter the cost, and those are also the clubs kids should stay away from. That is the one thing I do like about GOATS FC, if they could troll Clubs with that philosophy during the SUMMER, I am fine with it. Summer is the time to create these type of teams and have fun. Here is an example from the exact same age group, both ranked in the top 50 at the same age group. Both were created using different kids from different Clubs. NYRB had tryouts, and Mini Divas was put together by a parent coach. 

6 NYRB RDS SUMMER SHOWCASE (NJ) [50] 26.78
7 MINI DIVAS (CT) [52] 26.77


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 6, 2019)

Justus said:


> Standard, welcome to the SoCal Forum and I appreciate that you jumped into all things GOATS FC.  Here's my take for all the u9/u10 parents.  Stop ranking players "high level" "A Players" "B Players" and the like.   ALL of them are just soccer players.  Labor Day Weekend is a great time to have a little fun before the season starts.  I wasn't at the selection process meeting to put this years u9 GOAT team together.  All I can say is mad props for them getting an invite to Blues Cup.  That's the story IMO and making it to da finals   TGIF!


LOL, reminded me of this!


----------



## Justus (Sep 6, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> LOL, reminded me of this!


wow, I missed this movie.  It's way too nice though.  Someone needs to make a real documentary movie about all this.  I have all the stories and like I've said many times here, you wouldn't believe it if I told you.


----------



## Justus (Sep 6, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> "Depends...a club who wants to develop will bring either its top B team players or it’s top players a year younger. We are not allowed to guest play nor have we ever used a guest player from another club.
> 
> But I can’t speak for other clubs however I don’t think anyone else should either.
> 
> ...


To each his own.  I personally don't like being told, "you can never...…..anything." One coach my dd had allowed his players to guest play anytime they wanted as long as they let him know and it didn't conflict to his teams practices or games.  Each year the "A Team" should be adding and dropping players.  The one's who get dropped aren't going to stay around for the B team if they are competitors.  They will go to competition and prove dumb coach he or she was wrong.  Blues TB cut Amy Rodriquez.  She went to Eclipse and did pretty well.  Be careful too from clubs that won't let you look around either.  One year at a time or you could see yourself in the movie, "The Firm."


----------



## Justus (Sep 6, 2019)

Justus said:


> wow, I missed this movie.  It's way too nice though.  Someone needs to make a real documentary movie about all this.  I have all the stories and like I've said many times here, you wouldn't believe it if I told you.


This is more to my reality except it has to do with soccer of all things


----------



## Keeper07 (Sep 6, 2019)

We love the idea of GoatFC. If there’s ever an 07 team I have a G07 keeper


----------



## pewpew (Sep 6, 2019)

Ladera Ranch Cruyff said:


> Do the goats limit themselves to a single tournament per year then?


Yes. They all lurk in the shadows waiting for just the right “big tournament” with an open slot in their age group to come along. Then @Sombitch or whoever is leading these Ulittles “pages” all the parents. Yes I said  pagers.  
Then all the green gear comes out, the wigs, the war paint, etc. IT’S GAME TIME!!
Come Monday morning all that stuff gets put away and it’s back to 4-5 nights a week training for the little “studs”..grinding out on the pitch with their regular “super-duper organic” team. 



MicPaPa said:


> ...and none of our parents have a need to seek out a stacked team to screw with organic teams at a premier tournament.


Unfortunately due to the other Goats thread being deleted my post regarding the brackets for the G03s at Blues Cup is also gone. Long story short. One could easily look at the brackets for both flights and see how teams in both brackets should’ve been switched and how it almost appears Blues ECNL was nearly given a clear path to the Finals. We weren’t there but that’s my take on the brackets knowing people from many of those teams and playing with and against many of them as well.


----------



## Poconos (Sep 6, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Yes. They all lurk in the shadows waiting for just the right “big tournament” with an open slot in their age group to come along.


maybe someone else can respond then.


----------



## outside! (Sep 6, 2019)

We are talking about U9 soccer. Other than getting play time and quality competition, it is all meaningless. So some "organic" U9 team got beat at Blues Cup by a "nonorganic" (synthetic?) team. No one should care. The team that got beat got to face some quality competition. The Goats team got to play with some different players and improvise on the fly. They happened to win. Big deal. It will not matter to any of these players when (and if) they are in the college recruiting years other than the fact that the experience may have helped their development. The only thing that would impact the "integrity" of Blues Cup or any other tournament would be if some of the players were older than there age group. As if tournaments have any integrity to start with. The whole Goats team thing seems fun and it would be great if there were more of them (as long as they abide by the "no coaching" rule).


----------



## myself (Sep 6, 2019)

5 years from now 50-plus percent of girls who played in this tournament won't even be playing soccer, and these U-9 parents are complaining b/c they didn't get a chance to win a medal/trophy. Gimme a break


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 6, 2019)

It’s actually U11 that is the subject, Not like that is a big difference


----------



## Gameon1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> Standard, welcome to the SoCal Forum and I appreciate that you jumped into all things GOATS FC.  Here's my take for all the u9/u10 parents.  Stop ranking players "high level" "A Players" "B Players" and the like.   ALL of them are just soccer players.  Labor Day Weekend is a great time to have a little fun before the season starts.  I wasn't at the selection process meeting to put this years u9 GOAT team together.  All I can say is mad props for them getting an invite to Blues Cup.  That's the story IMO and making it to da finals   TGIF!


You post a lot, do you have a job?


----------



## Justus (Sep 7, 2019)

Gameon1 said:


> You post a lot, do you have a job?


The best job ever


----------



## Justus (Sep 7, 2019)

Gameon1 said:


> You post a lot, do you have a job?


I'm going Platinum as soon as I save up enough.  But it might not be healthy for me so I might listen to the wise one.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 9, 2019)

standard said:


> What i believe MicPapa is referring to is that this particular 2009 Goat team was not selected in this manner. Rather it is predominantly a selection of high level socal players, and has almost nothing to do with parents from this forum outside of a couple forum users. If thats correct, MicPaPa point is 100% valid, which is: if it was all about fun, why pick just top players to join? Did the invite for players go to the 6th team at Slammers? the third team at LAGSB? If it was just active forum users, i agree that does seem to be just about meeting new people and having fun because you have no idea if a forum user is a top player or not and it truly doesn't matter.
> 
> Pretty easy to clarify if this indeed is what happened.
> Was there ever a roll call of active forum users that were on this 2009 Goat team? There should be about 13 active forum users as an estimate. If so, then MicPaPa point is invalid, as it was just by happenstance that they were all high level players.
> ...


*Time to end the debate about this years' GOATS...it's not really a GOATS team. *The original intention was not followed based on previous posts. 

With nothing to do I watched the GOATS video versus Slammers Cruz... I thought this was "a mix of players". I also thought there was "no coaching" what-so-ever but the parent coach gives clear direction. 

That said, of the starters versus Slammers Cruz, *looks like 6 of 9 starters were from #1 Slammers PA. Two others,  a defender, and Center Mid are top players from LAGSB.* *I don't know anything about the goalie*. Not sure about the bench players but one also looks like from LAGSB. 

As for the coaching, it is clear in the beginning of the game the parent is giving directions, assigning positions. He can also be heard throughout the game. *No coaching actually means no coaching. *

In other words, this forum pretty much took the #1 team in the country, added the two best players from #45 in the country and good goalie and given direction by a parent coach throughout. FYI, the Slammers PA played LAGSB a couple weeks and only won 2-1... I'm guessing the Goalie is from FRAM. 

*I would personally like to congratulate you on putting together an even better team than anyone in the SoCal region. Also putting this team together with "no motive to win" is an amazing coincidence!!!  It's just good to know there are no forum users here from Real Colorado. *

*Lastly, I would like to recommend a new team name for this group. Slammers FC PA Alternate!!!*


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 9, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> *Time to end the debate about this years' GOATS...it's not really a GOATS team. *The original intention was not followed based on previous posts.
> 
> With nothing to do I watched the GOATS video versus Slammers Cruz... I thought this was "a mix of players". I also thought there was "no coaching" what-so-ever but the parent coach gives clear direction.
> 
> ...


So nice of you to allow this subject to occupy so much space in your head FREE OF CHARGE!


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 9, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> So nice of you to allow this subject to occupy so much space in your head FREE OF CHARGE!


Nothing to address the clear content of the post, which has been obvious from the start, rather you attack the messenger with some petty drivel...says much more about you than him.


----------



## gkrent (Sep 9, 2019)

Aren't there some Goats in college now?  Ah, the good ole' days.


----------



## myself (Sep 9, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> *Time to end the debate about this years' GOATS...it's not really a GOATS team. *The original intention was not followed based on previous posts.
> 
> With nothing to do I watched the GOATS video versus Slammers Cruz... I thought this was "a mix of players". I also thought there was "no coaching" what-so-ever but the parent coach gives clear direction.
> 
> ...


Why are you so upset about 10 year old girls playing soccer? You are the poster child for toxic sports parent.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 9, 2019)

myself said:


> Why are you so upset about 10 year old girls playing soccer? You are the poster child for toxic sports parent.


It really has nothing to do with soccer. You are entitled to your opinion and that does not bother me.


----------



## outside! (Sep 9, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> *Time to end the debate about this years' GOATS...it's not really a GOATS team. **...It's just good to know there are no forum users here from Real Colorado. *
> 
> *Lastly, I would like to recommend a new team name for this group. Slammers FC PA Alternate!!!*


Did all of this happen in the top bracket of the tournament? If it was, then you are taking this WAY too seriously. When a team plays in the top bracket of a tournament, they signed up to play the best. Next you are going to tell me the USWNT should have taken it easy on Thailand in the last WWC. If it was not the top bracket of the tournament, then it was a bad case of sand bagging by Goats FC and you are still taking it too seriously. Remember, this is little kids playing soccer. Even if this were U18, it is still not that big a deal. It won't ruin their lives because it is just soccer.

Years ago DD's team faced a team in group play of National Cup that they had faced many times and frankly was not usually a team with a strong chance of beating her team. On game day, the opposing team's roster had been beefed up with the inclusion of several ECNL players from the same club (this was before GDA). DD's team lost and did not move out of group play. The coach did not complain. He pointed out that they could have won, but they did not and that was entirely on them. It was a good lesson in life. All players will face challenges and disappointments. The teams that lost to this Goats FC team learned a valuable lesson and one I would argue is much more valuable than winning a trophy. They lost because the other team played better. End of story. I am sure the ice cream tasted the same afterword and the sunset was still pretty. Hopefully the losing teams parents didn't fill the player's head full of excuses and complaints on the drive home and afterwards.


----------



## myself (Sep 9, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> It really has nothing to do with soccer. You are entitled to your opinion and that does not bother me.


I agree it doesn't. You're projecting your thoughts, feelings, and motivations on a group of parents you don't know. You created an entire thread (now deleted) b/c you apparently thought you would get backup. You've questioned people's integrity and character because...they got their 10 year old daughters together to play a "PREMIER" soccer tournament. For 10 year olds. Premier. 10 years old.

You are quick to insult and call people's characters into judgment because if YOU put a Goats team together it would be for the reasons you accuse others of.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> Did all of this happen in the top bracket of the tournament? If it was, then you are taking this WAY too seriously. When a team plays in the top bracket of a tournament, they signed up to play the best. Next you are going to tell me the USWNT should have taken it easy on Thailand in the last WWC. If it was not the top bracket of the tournament, then it was a bad case of sand bagging by Goats FC and you are still taking it too seriously. Remember, this is little kids playing soccer. Even if this were U18, it is still not that big a deal. It won't ruin their lives because it is just soccer.
> 
> Years ago DD's team faced a team in group play of National Cup that they had faced many times and frankly was not usually a team with a strong chance of beating her team. On game day, the opposing team's roster had been beefed up with the inclusion of several ECNL players from the same club (this was before GDA). DD's team lost and did not move out of group play. The coach did not complain. He pointed out that they could have won, but they did not and that was entirely on them. It was a good lesson in life. All players will face challenges and disappointments. The teams that lost to this Goats FC team learned a valuable lesson and one I would argue is much more valuable than winning a trophy. They lost because the other team played better. End of story. I am sure the ice cream tasted the same afterword and the sunset was still pretty. Hopefully the losing teams parents didn't fill the player's head full of excuses and complaints on the drive home and afterwards.


Well I hope that coach is no longer in soccer. Sounds like DDs coach was making example but a poor one. It's not the girls fault they lost but instead, a team that "beefed" up it's team with players who did not help the team to Nationals. That is also a poor decision by the other coach who was just trying to win...

Very sorry your DD was robbed by a Club/Coach with poor ethics. Again, where we are would never do act in this manner.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 9, 2019)

myself said:


> I agree it doesn't. You're projecting your thoughts, feelings, and motivations on a group of parents you don't know. You created an entire thread (now deleted) b/c you apparently thought you would get backup. You've questioned people's integrity and character because...they got their 10 year old daughters together to play a "PREMIER" soccer tournament. For 10 year olds. Premier. 10 years old.
> 
> You are quick to insult and call people's characters into judgment because if YOU put a Goats team together it would be for the reasons you accuse others of.


Anybody can stack a team and beat rostered teams in a tournament...and I doubt it's the 10 year olds idea and egos that do it.

Blues won't have a "PREMIER" tournament much longer if they continue allowing these stacked teams in to clown around with committed rostered teams.


----------



## outside! (Sep 9, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Well I hope that coach is no longer in soccer. Sounds like DDs coach was making example but a poor one. It's not the girls fault they lost but instead, a team that "beefed" up it's team with players who did not help the team to Nationals. That is also a poor decision by the other coach who was just trying to win...
> 
> Very sorry your DD was robbed by a Club/Coach with poor ethics. Again, where we are would never do act in this manner.


Yeah, she was pretty traumatized. Her team went on to win a National Championship the next year and she just scored her first goal as a D1 soccer player last night.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 9, 2019)

myself said:


> I agree it doesn't. You're projecting your thoughts, feelings, and motivations on a group of parents you don't know. You created an entire thread (now deleted) b/c you apparently thought you would get backup. You've questioned people's integrity and character because...they got their 10 year old daughters together to play a "PREMIER" soccer tournament. For 10 year olds. Premier. 10 years old.
> 
> You are quick to insult and call people's characters into judgment because if YOU put a Goats team together it would be for the reasons you accuse others of.


"of the starters versus Slammers Cruz, *looks like 6 of 9 starters were from #1 Slammers PA. Two others, a defender, and Center Mid are top players from LAGSB."*

Just got together, lol. 

Whatever, if you guys/gals think that was the right thing to do, that's your opinion. I don't agree with it and it sad that I am in the minority.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> Yeah, she was pretty traumatized. Her team went on to win a National Championship the next year and she just scored her first goal as a D1 soccer player last night.


SMH, never said anything about your DD being traumatized/damaged. Glad they persevered. The reason your daughter is successful at high level is because of the work ethic you instilled in your DD as well as your parenting decisions. Not a coach or a team.

Congrats on her first goal.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> Yeah, she was pretty traumatized. Her team went on to win a National Championship the next year and she just scored her first goal as a D1 soccer player last night.


Congrats to your DD, good for her!

...and I'm sure you'd be singing ice cream and sunsets if her D1 spot had been taken by someone gaming the system.


----------



## outside! (Sep 9, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> SMH, never said anything about your DD being traumatized/damaged. Glad they persevered. The reason your daughter is successful at high level is because of the work ethic you instilled in your DD as well as your parenting decisions. Not a coach or a team.
> 
> Congrats on her first goal.


Thanks but she is wear she is because of her, I am just along for the ride.


----------



## Justus (Sep 9, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Anybody can stack a team and beat rostered teams in a tournament...and I doubt it's the 10 year olds idea and egos that do it.
> 
> Blues won't have a "PREMIER" tournament much longer if they continue allowing these stacked teams in to clown around with committed rostered teams.


That shipped sailed brah when DA took over.  Blues has one of the best clubs and tournaments money can't buy.  Hard to stay in biz when competition is paying folks to come over so they can make the YNT.  We need open division tournaments in SoCal where you just bring your squad and go play.  Birth certificate only as registration.  Just to get your club card to play a pick up game can get you threatened with fear of college coaches finding out.  When I started seeing big time D1 coaches leaving the college game to go DA, I knew something was up.  Everyone needs to stay in their lanes and not cause horrific, catastrophic and emotional traffic accidents that cause some kids to take their life.  This is serious folks.  Look at the road rage on this forum.


----------



## outside! (Sep 9, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Congrats to your DD, good for her!
> 
> ...and I'm sure you'd be singing ice cream and sunsets if her D1 spot had been taken by someone gaming the system.


Thanks. While not perfect, D1 soccer appears to be a meritocracy. If you can't play at the required standard, you don't play. My point was that my DD does not even remember the National Cup incident. The team did work harder following that and learned not to take any opponent for granted.

My other point is that when your players are in college, the only reason you will remember this incident is because of the forum. I promise you your player will not remember it at all. Best of luck to your player, but the only valid complaints parents can have a bout a kids soccer game is about safety.


----------



## myself (Sep 9, 2019)

3 years ago at U11 the 2006 board was filled with these types. Nowadays, pretty quiet over there. Either they've learned and stopped posting their nonsense, or their daughter has moved on. Enjoy it while you can. You're focusing on entirely the wrong things.


----------



## Justus (Sep 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> Thanks. While not perfect, D1 soccer appears to be a meritocracy. If you can't play at the required standard, you don't play. My point was that my DD does not even remember the National Cup incident. The team did work harder following that and learned not to take any opponent for granted.
> 
> My other point is that when your players are in college, the only reason you will remember this incident is because of the forum. I promise you your player will not remember it at all. Best of luck to your player, but the only valid complaints parents can have a bout a kids soccer game is about safety.


Sage


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 9, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Nothing to address the clear content of the post, which has been obvious from the start, rather you attack the messenger with some petty drivel...says much more about you than him.


Pot meet kettle!


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 9, 2019)

@MARsSPEED 

larger font always gets the point across, right?


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> Thanks. While not perfect, D1 soccer appears to be a meritocracy. If you can't play at the required standard, you don't play. My point was that my DD does not even remember the National Cup incident. The team did work harder following that and learned not to take any opponent for granted.
> 
> My other point is that when your players are in college, the only reason you will remember this incident is because of the forum. I promise you your player will not remember it at all. Best of luck to your player, but the only valid complaints parents can have a bout a kids soccer game is about safety.


Your point is taken and respected.

My point is...although far from perfect, this is the current club system we have. I see it's general intended purpose as organizing home clubs into home teams with home teammates to develop and bond year round and compete against others at the fairest levels of competition.

 This is what I feel most have signed up for and expect. Many invest a lot of time, money and travel into this system and expect to play against other home rostered teams in serious tournaments.(understanding the need for guest players as recruiting and/or missing player replacement).

For those who feel the need to stack teams against rostered teams... what's the point? If you have a problem with the current system...then don't join or start your own stacked team league. 

I understand the kids won't remember this later in life... But this is our current life and this club system,  although not perfect, is all we've got...I just don't appreciate some parents screwing with it.


----------



## myself (Sep 9, 2019)

> My point is...although far from perfect, this is the current club system we have. I see it's general intended purpose as organizing home clubs into home teams with home teammates to develop and bond year round and compete against others at the fairest levels of competition.

Agreed.

> This is what I feel most have signed up for and expect. Many invest a lot of time, money and travel into this system and expect to play against other home rostered teams in serious tournaments.(understanding the need for guest players as recruiting and/or missing player replacement).

The members of the "stacked team" also have home clubs, with parents that invest a lot of time, money and travel into the system. One weekend doesn't detract from this.

>For those who feel the need to stack teams against rostered teams... what's the point? 

You've been informed as to what the point was. You disagree with the reasoning.

> If you have a problem with the current system...then don't join or start your own stacked team league.

The members of the "stacked team" also have home clubs, with parents that invest a lot of time, money and travel into the system. One weekend doesn't detract from this.

> I understand the kids won't remember this later in life... But this is our current life and this club system, although not perfect, is all we've got...I just don't appreciate some parents screwing with it.

I think I  understand why you're frustrated, but IMO it doesn't matter at U11.


----------



## Justus (Sep 9, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Your point is taken and respected.
> 
> My point is...although far from perfect, this is the current club system we have. I see it's general intended purpose as organizing home clubs into home teams with home teammates to develop and bond year round and compete against others at the fairest levels of competition.
> 
> ...


Most teams we played in tournaments 5 years ago were "stacked."  It was called guest playing or combo clubbing with teams to play in tournaments.  The GOATs got a team together.  Just because the Bitch had his rules with the 03/04 team doesn't mean those are the rules for everyone in the future.  They can do what they want with their age group.  Trust me PaPa, it will mean nothing later.  I'm trying to listen to guys like Outside who know their stuff.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 9, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Pot meet kettle!


Uh, I know you are but what am I?  *eyeroll*


----------



## gkrent (Sep 9, 2019)

gkrent said:


> Aren't there some Goats in college now?  Ah, the good ole' days.


How about a roll call of colleges some of the original Goats may have landed?  No names, just schools


----------



## sdb (Sep 9, 2019)

myself said:


> 3 years ago at U11 the 2006 board was filled with these types. Nowadays, pretty quiet over there. Either they've learned and stopped posting their nonsense, or their daughter has moved on. Enjoy it while you can. You're focusing on entirely the wrong things.


LOL! I think we learned and evolved. I know I took the early tourneys somewhat too seriously. Now I sit in the corner and try not to say a word. It's a marathon not a sprint, and ultimately it's your DD who has to run it.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 9, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> This...out.


Thursday...


MicPaPa said:


> Nothing to address the clear content of the post, which has been obvious from the start, rather you attack the messenger with some petty drivel...says much more about you than him.


Today.....

I guess it was too much to bear..


----------



## pewpew (Sep 9, 2019)

gkrent said:


> How about a roll call of colleges some of the original Goats may have landed?  No names, just schools


As much as I'd like to see this.... @MARsSPEED  and @MicPaPa might hold it against them for having succeeded after having committed a few sins as youths....

I can't wait for them to rate my post "Dumb" or "Dislike"


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 10, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Thursday...
> 
> 
> Today.....
> ...


Stalker. #getalifefreak


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Uh, I know you are but what am I?  *eyeroll*


If you really want that question answered, go ahead and PM me.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 10, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> If you really want that question answered, go ahead and PM me.


Sure cyber stud. LOL! 

#keyboardwarrior


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Sure cyber stud. LOL!
> 
> #keyboardwarrior


Why do you assume the worst?


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Sep 10, 2019)

Daily reminder that adults are slinging insults because someone is mad that their 10 year old daughter didn't win a trophy.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 10, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Why do you assume the worst?


Yawn...flick!


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 10, 2019)

StylinAndProfilin said:


> Daily reminder that adults are slinging insults because someone is mad that their 10 year old daughter didn't win a trophy.


Agreed...even stacked a team and and couldn't get it done. Sad


----------



## myself (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Agreed...even stacked a team and and couldn't get it done. Sad


What's sad is your attitude and behavior.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 10, 2019)

myself said:


> What's sad is your attitude and behavior.


Triggered. #needasafespace


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 10, 2019)

Obviously this discussion has devolved... it's become like rolling a booger between ones fingers...time to flick!


----------



## pewpew (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Agreed...even stacked a team and and couldn't get it done. Sad


Oh but they did succeed..they got your shorts all twisted up. So most here would agree that while they didn’t win some plastic trophy destined for the trash bin years from now after collecting dust on a closet shelf..they did succeed in getting some soccer parent so worked up he continues to come back to some online soccer forum and continue bitching.



MicPaPa said:


> Obviously this discussion has devolved... it's become like rolling a booger between ones fingers...time to flick!


And here’s the proof. You’re still here after we all thought you’d removed yourself from the conversation.
Me? I’m gonna go pop another bag of popcorn and sit back and watch the $#!t-show continue. But I’ll remind you again..we’re talking about little girls playing soccer. So carry on...
(Too bad we can’t get a popcorn emoji. Dom?)


----------



## myself (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Triggered. #needasafespace


You and your buddy MarsSpeed thought this was going to be YOUR safe space. Instead we all gave you opinions backed by experience and your #fragileego can't handle it or let it go.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 10, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Oh but they did succeed..they got your shorts all twisted up. So most here would agree that while they didn’t win some plastic trophy destined for the trash bin years from now after collecting dust on a closet shelf..they did succeed in getting some soccer parent so worked up he continues to come back to some online soccer forum and continue bitching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's more proof:

Take a breath, and maybe a Midol there Mary...speaking of panties all twisted up. LOL!

I'm actually enjoying getting the cats to chase the laser pointer... I know the 10 year olds can appreciate the fun in this.

Enjoy your popcorn...and seriously consider the Midol, or at least meditative yoga.

(Too bad we can't get a Midol emoji. Dom?)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2019)

#LETTHETROLLDIE


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 10, 2019)

myself said:


> You and your buddy MarsSpeed thought this was going to be YOUR safe space. Instead we all gave you opinions backed by experience and your #fragileego can't handle it or let it go.


...says the guy who still can't let it go. Funny how that works.

That's really some "experience"... we'll have to agree to disagree on that one...so hopefully you'll be able to move on now. Enjoy.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 10, 2019)

If you really want to know and not beat around the bush.

Goats are the ultimate (OG) original gangster domesticated animal brought over on the Mayflower. Rotating eyes, yup they would be great at soccer 





As far as this thread, dead


----------



## myself (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> ...says the guy who still can't let it go. Funny how that works.
> 
> That's really some "experience"... we'll have to agree to disagree on that one...so hopefully you'll be able to move on now. Enjoy.


- Get accused of something
- Restate it back to the other person, telling them that THEY'RE guilty of it
- Act like a victim

Gaslighting.

No, I don't think I'll move on. Tell me about your player. Is she as good as Luis Andres' daughter?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Congrats to your DD, good for her!
> 
> ...and I'm sure you'd be singing ice cream and sunsets if her D1 spot had been taken by someone gaming the system.


That post... saddest if seen in a long time.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Congrats to your DD, good for her!
> 
> ...and I'm sure you'd be singing ice cream and sunsets if her D1 spot had been taken by someone gaming the system.


You are seriously trying to compare someone gaming the system to get a D1 scholarship to a group of 9/10 year olds creating a pick-up team to play in a meaningless summer tournament?

Keep trying to initiate a reaction.....

Seems to me like your just jealous.....


----------



## pewpew (Sep 10, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> ...says the guy who still can't let it go. Funny how that works.


We all thought you let it go last week. Yet you’re still here. At least come up with a few thoughts of your own. Don’t regurgitate my post with a few words moved around here and there. Try being original. 
I know it’s a big ask....


----------



## pewpew (Sep 10, 2019)

Does OG stand for “original gangster” or “original goat”?? Lol
I have an idea. Let’s get these little girls “cuts” like bikers wear. Goats FC patch on the back. “Prospect” rocker on the bottom for the 10yr olds that haven’t quite “put in work” on the pitch just yet. Top it off with a “1%” patch. Strike fear into the hearts and minds of those 10yr old “organic” teams as they walk onto the pitch to warm up at that “top tournament.”
On second thought never mind. Some snowflakes would get butthurt over the joke. I can think of at least two right now.


----------



## ladoctorr (Sep 12, 2019)

Had an 04 and 05 daughter with GOATS. Both were made up solely of posters. One won a tournament one did not both were fun. DD's talked to their one time teammates when they competed vs them in future games.  I still talk to some parents and still have a GOATS shirt that the girls have chuckled at when I've worn. Good times


----------



## met61 (Sep 13, 2019)

ladoctorr said:


> Had an 04 and 05 daughter with GOATS. Both were made up solely of posters. One won a tournament one did not both were fun. DD's talked to their one time teammates when they competed vs them in future games.  I still talk to some parents and still have a GOATS shirt that the girls have chuckled at when I've worn. Good times


Do CalSouth sanctioned tournaments require club affiliated teams?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 13, 2019)

met61 said:


> Do CalSouth sanctioned tournaments require club affiliated teams?


No, just a team and a coach with a card.


----------



## met61 (Sep 13, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> No, just a team and a coach with a card.


Card being coaches and players?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 13, 2019)

met61 said:


> Card being coaches and players?


Yes. You can also include release forms/BC. But that’s just in case.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 13, 2019)

Basketball travel teams do this all the time.   They don't even have player cards.   You hope you aren't playing kids 2-3 years older.  Sometimes they grab a couple kids off of another team just in time for a game.   Guess it didn't hurt my daughter playing against(and usually losing to them) as she made Varsity as a freshman in basketball.   Play against quality to get better.


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 18, 2019)

Great thread. Personally for me love the idea of the Goat team going into a big tournament. Sort of reminds me of the soccer street team concept usually playing in poor neighborhoods of South America being invited to play against the big club teams and making noise in the tournament.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 18, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> Great thread. Personally for me love the idea of the Goat team going into a big tournament. Sort of reminds me of the soccer street team concept usually playing in poor neighborhoods of South America being invited to play against the big club teams and making noise in the tournament.


That's a nice sentiment Luis, makes for a great success story.
But, trust me these are not poor underdog kids from poor unprivileged neighborhoods with poor unprivileged parents. In fact, you'd be hard pressed to find any average players invited to participate.

Again, nice idea for truly poor and unprivileged kids.


----------



## myself (Sep 18, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> That's a nice sentiment Luis, makes for a great success story.
> But, trust me these are not poor underdog kids from poor unprivileged neighborhoods with poor unprivileged parents. In fact, you'd be hard pressed to find any average players invited to participate.
> 
> Again, nice idea for truly poor and unprivileged kids.


Last year's crop of new parents were nowhere near as entertaining as this.

...so like I asked before, is your player better than Luis Andres'?


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 18, 2019)

myself said:


> Last year's crop of new parents were nowhere near as entertaining as this.
> 
> ...so like I asked before, is your player better than Luis Andres'?


What’s this question trying to ask?


----------



## myself (Sep 19, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> What’s this question trying to ask?


No offense my man, I'm going after him, not you.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2019)

myself said:


> No offense my man, I'm going after him, not you.


"...going after..."?


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 19, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> That's a nice sentiment Luis, makes for a great success story.
> But, trust me these are not poor underdog kids from poor unprivileged neighborhoods with poor unprivileged parents. In fact, you'd be hard pressed to find any average players invited to participate.
> 
> Again, nice idea for truly poor and unprivileged kids.


So let me get this straight. You are upset about a goat team that joined a tournament and got in the way of your DD’s team from advancing and took away the possibility of you guys winning? One thing I’ve learned is that kids develop more from losses against really good teams than winning the easy teams. If you wanted to win, why not join the lower tier of the tournament and just run through all those teams so your team can lift up a trophy. Personally for me those games where my DD’s team wins by 7+ goals are meaningless for their development. It’s when they face the best of the best that I’ve noticed they grow and develop to become better next time. For example our team plays against a lot of boys teams over the summer where some spanked us bad. We got the opportunity to play the 2010 TFA boys who won the state cup top tier last year. They beat us 7-0 but let me tell you the girls grew after that game. We just played the Eagles 2010 girls last Sunday and let me tell you it was a battle. We lost a close 2-1 game but the way our girls played I couldn’t be more proud of them. We’ve come along way from initially losing 15-0 to a team like the Eagles to now being able to compete against the best teams in the nation. Appreciate the tough competition because it will make your DD and her teammates grow their game that much faster.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 19, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> So let me get this straight. You are upset about a goat team that joined a tournament and got in the way of your DD’s team from advancing and took away the possibility of you guys winning? One thing I’ve learned is that kids develop more from losses against really good teams than winning the easy teams. If you wanted to win, why not join the lower tier of the tournament and just run through all those teams so your team can lift up a trophy. Personally for me those games where my DD’s team wins by 7+ goals are meaningless for their development. It’s when they face the best of the best that I’ve noticed they grow and develop to become better next time. For example our team plays against a lot of boys teams over the summer where some spanked us bad. We got the opportunity to play the 2010 TFA boys who won the state cup top tier last year. They beat us 7-0 but let me tell you the girls grew after that game. We just played the Eagles 2010 girls last Sunday and let me tell you it was a battle. We lost a close 2-1 game but the way our girls played I couldn’t be more proud of them. We’ve come along way from initially losing 15-0 to a team like the Eagles to now being able to compete against the best teams in the nation. Appreciate the tough competition because it will make your DD and her teammates grow their game that much faster.


First of all, I Hate to disappoint you but you didn't get it straight. Had you read the thread before chiming in you would have found this has nothing to do with my kid... didn't play in blues cup 2019, not of the age group in question and has never seen a goat, let alone played one...and jumping to this conclusion because someone disagrees is simple and small.

For me, this has everything to do with disagreement with tournament directors allowing stacked teams to play in prestigious national tournaments, period. 

I'd say the ones obsessed with winning are those who have to stack teams to get there.

I have no problem with boys teams, pick up friendlies, or  stacked teams for that matter... My kid has trained and played with boys teams for years, achieving some of her best growth. Also, played on many stack teams in 3v3 and Beach tournaments.

In my opinion, prestigious tournaments such as Surf Cup, Blues Cup, Manchester etc. are no place for non-organics stacked teams putting on a clown show.

We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 19, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> First of all, I Hate to disappoint you but you didn't get it straight. Had you read the thread before chiming in you would have found this has nothing to do with my kid... didn't play in blues cup 2019, not of the age group in question and has never seen a goat, let alone played one...and jumping to this conclusion because someone disagrees is simple and small.
> 
> For me, this has everything to do with disagreement with tournament directors allowing stacked teams to play in prestigious national tournaments, period.
> 
> ...


So if the Slammers PA team was there it would have been just fine right? Given that 6 players were there from that team on the goat team makes is it unfair? I don’t know man but I feel you working yourself up for nothing. If they were outside the age group and there was some sort of cheating you may have a case but the girls were of the proper age group and eligible to compete. If you gonna make a claim like that then they shouldn’t allow guest players either at these tournaments. Just be happy you got to compete against a good team. I don’t see nothing wrong with it. Embrace the opportunity your team had to compete at the top tier group for the tournament.


----------



## Carpediem (Sep 19, 2019)

If we agree that playing top competition will produce better growth for our kids, or any age for that matter...why wouldn’t we want it at those specific tournaments too?  I know my daughters were fortunate to attend, compete and win and lose at both of the above named tournaments.  They have the jackets and are proud of them, but other than pride, I guarantee they gained and learned more in defeat.  
Those tourneys are expensive but many of us parents sign up under the impression that our kids will get to play some top competition.  So if one of those is against an “AllStar” team , even better for it.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> ....this has nothing to do with my kid... didn't play in blues cup 2019, not of the age group in question....


So why post over 15 time complaining about it? Wouldn’t your grievance be better served with a strongly worded letter to someone who cares?


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 19, 2019)

Carpediem said:


> If we agree that playing top competition will produce better growth for our kids, or any age for that matter...why wouldn’t we want it at those specific tournaments too?  I know my daughters were fortunate to attend, compete and win and lose at both of the above named tournaments.  They have the jackets and are proud of them, but other than pride, I guarantee they gained and learned more in defeat.
> Those tourneys are expensive but many of us parents sign up under the impression that our kids will get to play some top competition.  So if one of those is against an “AllStar” team , even better for it.


Exactly. I would love the opportunity for my team to play against an all star goat team. I’ll travel pay whatever to get that opportunity for my DD and her team to experience the best competition. There is no point going down to a tournament like Surf to play the second tier group. We can do it here locally. We go because we get invited to play the best of the best.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 19, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> Exactly. I would love the opportunity for my team to play against an all star goat team. I’ll travel pay whatever to get that opportunity for my DD and her team to experience the best competition. There is no point going down to a tournament like Surf to play the second tier group. We can do it here locally. We go because we get invited to play the best of the best.


Again, anyone can form a stacked team, easy to do...but what's the point? I don't believe this is what most folks are signing up for.

When invited to play the best of the best... I feel most folks expect it to be organic teams, you don't... difference of opinion.

I don't know but maybe you do...does Surf Cup allow stacked non organic teams in best of the best brackets? If not, why not?


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Sep 19, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Again, anyone can form a stacked team, easy to do...but what's the point? I don't believe this is what most folks are signing up for.
> 
> When invited to play the best of the best... I feel most folks expect it to be organic teams, you don't... difference of opinion.
> 
> I don't know but maybe you do...does Surf Cup allow stacked non organic teams in best of the best brackets? If not, why not?


Dude, let it go already.


----------



## myself (Sep 19, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> For me, this has everything to do with disagreement with tournament directors allowing stacked teams to play in prestigious national tournaments, period.


Fast forward to the year 2025. Stanford, UCLA, North Carolina, and the other national championship contenders are preparing scholarship offers to the class of 2027.

College Coach (CC): We think you're a great player and have all the qualities we look for in a player. But...I was looking through your bio and I noticed that you didn't win the U11 Blues Cup Championship back in 2019. Can you tell me what happened?

Player (P): There's this forum online called SoCal Soccer forum and some users put a stacked team together and knocked my team out. But that was when I was in fifth grade. Two-thirds of those girls stopped playing before we got to high school.

CC: So you didn't win?

P: No, but I told you, it was in fifth grade.

CC: *sigh* I don't think you understand. The Blues Cup is a PRESTIGIOUS NATIONAL TOURNAMENT. In fact, reaching the finals is a prerequisite for joining our program. I'm sorry, but I don't think you're UCLA/Stanford/NC material.

P: I was 10 years old! I've grown 7 inches, gained 30 pounds, my technique is top notch and I've been called in to USYNT national camps multiple times. I don't understand why a tournament I played in 5th grade, before I even went through puberty, would have an impact on your decision.

CC: Our decision is final. Good luck to you.


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 19, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Again, anyone can form a stacked team, easy to do...but what's the point? I don't believe this is what most folks are signing up for.
> 
> When invited to play the best of the best... I feel most folks expect it to be organic teams, you don't... difference of opinion.
> 
> I don't know but maybe you do...does Surf Cup allow stacked non organic teams in best of the best brackets? If not, why not?


Last thing I gotta say is that you are dealing with something that involves a lot of people and their opinions towards it. As long as there are people like me that can appreciate competing against a team like that you will never win especially if the majority of people are against you.

But I understand where you are coming from when you are fighting for something you believe is the right way because I’ve been in a similar situation where the majority did not agree with the way I was handling a situation. But mine was a little different. It’s personal, and tied to my family and the way I’m developing and training my own daughter. I stuck to my guns about it and until I start to see it go in the wrong direction I will adjust and change my approach but so far so good. It’s working. Best advice I can give you is not to attend any tournaments where these teams are allowed. That way it won’t ever be a problem.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 19, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> Last thing I gotta say is that you are dealing with something that involves a lot of people and their opinions towards it. As long as there are people like me that can appreciate competing against a team like that you will never win especially if the majority of people are against you.
> 
> But I understand where you are coming from when you are fighting for something you believe is the right way because I’ve been in a similar situation where the majority did not agree with the way I was handling a situation. But mine was a little different. It’s personal, and tied to my family and the way I’m developing and training my own daughter. I stuck to my guns about it and until I start to see it go in the wrong direction I will adjust and change my approach but so far so good. It’s working. Best advice I can give you is not to attend any tournaments where these teams are allowed. That way it won’t ever be a problem.


Fair enough. Although, I can care less about the majority on this forum (as seen above, most of what they post is drivel)...I do appreciate and respect your opinion and insight.

Best of luck to you and your daughter on her soccer journey.


----------



## myself (Sep 19, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Although, I can care less about the majority on this forum (as seen above, most of what they post is drivel)...I do appreciate and respect your opinion and insight.


You say this, but you're the one who raised this thread from the dead. We wouldn't even be discussing this if you JUST STOP POSTING IN THIS THREAD AND MOVE ON WITH YOUR LIFE.

But you won't. Because now it's a matter of pride and showing us how wrong we are, and how enlightened and principled you are (in your own mind at least). Prove me wrong. Stop posting in this thread.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 20, 2019)

myself said:


> You say this, but you're the one who raised this thread from the dead. We wouldn't even be discussing this if you JUST STOP POSTING IN THIS THREAD AND MOVE ON WITH YOUR LIFE.
> 
> But you won't. Because now it's a matter of pride and showing us how wrong we are, and how enlightened and principled you are (in your own mind at least). Prove me wrong. Stop posting in this thread.


Wow! A late night rant, with CAPS and all. It's obvious I live rent free in your empty head... hopefully you didn't lose too much sleep.

You don't need me to prove you wrong... you're doing it yourself with the triggered senseless drivel you post.

Go ahead, evict me from your empty head by not posting further. You won't be able to let it go...prove me right. 
#sleeplessinSoCal


----------



## outside! (Sep 20, 2019)

Many out of state teams that come to California's "Prestigous National Tournaments" (which is a stretch when applied to Blues Cup) are star teams.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 20, 2019)

outside! said:


> Many out of state teams that come to California's "Prestigous National Tournaments" (which is a stretch when applied to Blues Cup) are star teams.


I understand. My opinion is all-star teams should not be encouraged or allowed whenever it's known or obvious. I also understand guest playing for missing players...but, I hope it's not for lesser players. 

These tournaments are far from perfect systems, but I'd like to see them kept as organic as leagues and State/National Cups. I may be wrong to think that is what most folks sign-up for, but who knows. Have a good day.


----------



## myself (Sep 20, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Wow! A late night rant, with CAPS and all. It's obvious I live rent free in your empty head... hopefully you didn't lose too much sleep.
> 
> You don't need me to prove you wrong... you're doing it yourself with the triggered senseless drivel you post.
> 
> ...


Dude, do you have any other comeback besides, "I know you are, but what am I?" You put a lot of thought into your (misguided) opinions about PRESTIGIOUS NATIONAL TOURNAMENTS and "organic teams", but the best comeback you have is essentially, "I know you are, but what am I?" Weak.

Clearly you care about my "senseless drivel". If I don't care about someone's posts, I don't reply. You keep replying. Clearly I'm pushing a button. So if we're going to continue this (and I can go on forever), can you PLEASE get more original than "I know you are, but what am I?"

Back to the substance of your argument. THERE ARE NO PRESTIGIOUS NATIONAL TOURNAMENTS FOR 10 YEAR OLDS. Your arguments would hold weight if they were 16 years old and competing for scholarships. Nobody  is watching 10 year olds. NOBODY. Blues Cup at U11 is a fun weekend for the kids, nothing more. The only importance it has is what the over-involved, over-competitive parents (e.g., you) place on it. The tournament means absolutely nothing. Nothing. Nothing.

If you've read my "senseless drivel" this far (and I know you have, because you're too prideful not to) let's get to know each other. You said your kid wasn't in the tourney. What age level is your player. Is your player a she? Does he/she even play in Socal? Is this your oldest child? Is this your first time on the club circuit?

I'll go first. My player is a 2006 U14. Been in club since 8 years old. Oldest child. We live in SoCal, but have never played in the PRESTIGIOUS Blues Cup, so maybe I should be worried about her college prospects? IDK. First time on the club circuit. At U11 I noticed a lot of parents that behave like you and it honestly ruined my experience. As the years have gone on and it's become obvious who can and cannot play I see fewer and fewer nut jobs. The focus now is on skills/athletic training, keeping grades up, and having a long term vision of getting some scholarship money.

I looked at a picture my DH's team took for a U10 tourney a few years back and out of 11 girls only 7 still play. I remember being REALLY competitive and angry when things didn't go the teams way. Now I realize, it didn't mean a goddamn thing. My DH is going to get where she's going based on the work she puts in as an individual, not because she got knocked out of a tournament by a "stacked" or "inorganic" team.

Come on, reply. With real answers. Not that weak sauce you've been replying with.


----------



## MicPaPa (Sep 20, 2019)

myself said:


> Dude, do you have any other comeback besides, "I know you are, but what am I?" You put a lot of thought into your (misguided) opinions about PRESTIGIOUS NATIONAL TOURNAMENTS and "organic teams", but the best comeback you have is essentially, "I know you are, but what am I?" Weak.
> 
> Clearly you care about my "senseless drivel". If I don't care about someone's posts, I don't reply. You keep replying. Clearly I'm pushing a button. So if we're going to continue this (and I can go on forever), can you PLEASE get more original than "I know you are, but what am I?"
> 
> ...


CHECKMATE! 

Too easy. I'm out...Ciao!


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Sep 21, 2019)

The ignore button works you guys.


----------



## myself (Sep 21, 2019)

You haven't won anything DicPomPom. Arrivederci!


----------



## Sparky9 (Sep 21, 2019)

As far as the 03/04 group history , some of the club coaches were too paranoid to let their kids go for one weekend a year even if they werent playing so there were a few offshoots like the Scapegoats that played some futsal and 3 v 3 tournaments and some "farm" teams like the Candy Corns (who also had a gotsoccer useless ranking) and Honey Badgers who dominated the futsal scene for a while.
The best though is that there were some great friendships made by the parents that carry on to this day. It always is great to know someone on opposing sidelines. This summer i even had lunch in hawaii with a goat dad when he was dropping his kid  off at UH and i was on vacation.
As for stacked team vs organic, i wouldnt complain about losing to a team that never practiced or knew each others names and ate hot dogs in between games. I just wouldnt. And at least for our group, although a talented group, not every player was the best from their team and a few weren't even starters.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 22, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> CHECKMATE!
> 
> Too easy. I'm out...Ciao!


Yeah..sure you are. You said that before.




MicPaPa said:


> This...out.


Here. ( I think I said this before too.)


----------



## pewpew (Sep 22, 2019)

MicPaPa said:


> Stalker. #getalifefreak


And I do have a life. Haven't been on this site since last week. Come back tonight and it's still going strong...much thanks to you. Glad I saved some popcorn.


----------



## Justus (Sep 23, 2019)

pewpew said:


> And I do have a life. Haven't been on this site since last week. Come back tonight and it's still going strong...much thanks to you. Glad I saved some popcorn.


I'm not sure I have a life.  I just posted and I said I wouldn't 100%.  PaPa is what makes this forum go.  Let's give him some encouragement.  These are tough times for all of us on many different levels.


----------



## Sparky9 (Sep 23, 2019)

Justus said:


> I'm not sure I have a life.  I just posted and I said I wouldn't 100%.  PaPa is what makes this forum go.  Let's give him some encouragement.  These are tough times for all of us on many different levels.


Get to work. Those pipes aren't going to fix themselves.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 23, 2019)

@Sparky9  Checked out Left Coast Brewery last week after you posted that on another thread recently. That was some good BBQ!! No brews though. I was driving and working later that day. Thanks for the heads up. Definitely going to be our new spot anytime we play at OCGP.


----------



## Sparky9 (Sep 23, 2019)

That complex keeps getting better over the years. We were with bladescoach at the time when there were only 6 fields. The Ducks new facility is excellent. My girls have done a lot of soccer and lacrosse tournaments there. Definitely my favorite venue with no parking fees.
More good restaurants close by and it will be perfect.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 9, 2019)

LOL, I didn't know this thread was still going?

Anyways, Slammers PA GOATS just got invited to SuperCopa. Problem is, so did Slammers PA? 

Maybe they can just take both and 7 of the Slammers PA can play twice the games!!! What if they play each other?!?!? Who forfeits? LOL.

Well, whoever goes, I wish you luck! Especially if you have to PDA!


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 9, 2019)

board of education said:


> Does it matter? Wouldn’t you want to play against the best players available?  I would, whether the team is called goats, boats, seagulls or PA doesn’t matter to me.  Just happens PA and Goats are the current teams that most others aspire to be and beat.





MARsSPEED said:


> This is the whole friggin’ point. Now anyone should be allowed to create an All Star team and play in any tournament that they want. That is the bottom line. There is no arguement.
> 
> Kids should no longer be stuck with the weak links on their club team. Those parents should now be granted access to recruit the best girls from other clubs via local forums along with grabbing the best players from each respectively team member who is not part of a forum. LOL.


----------



## myself (Oct 9, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> LOL, I didn't know this thread was still going?
> 
> Anyways, Slammers PA GOATS just got invited to SuperCopa. Problem is, so did Slammers PA?
> 
> ...


You didn't notice the last post was almost 3 weeks ago? You are truly dumb.

How is your daughter's team so far doing this season?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 9, 2019)

myself said:


> You didn't notice the last post was almost 3 weeks ago? You are truly dumb.
> 
> How is your daughter's team so far doing this season?


Not great but we are not a top team anyway and not in the conversation in any such manner.

Thanks for the compliment btw


----------



## HBE (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow! So Cool you guys are still carrying the GOATS FC Torch! I was blessed enough to be a Founding Dad and First Coach. I am still friends with all the Dads & Moms too!  It was a different time back then, only two leagues, Presidio & Coast Soccer League.  I believe our first tournament was Summer of 2011. 

Here's a little write up from a mom on her blog from 2013; https://socalsoccermom.com/whos-that-goat/

@ Dom, I had the pleasure of meeting at a CSL League event, with the late great Gary Sparks.  You where on the Boys side and I was on the Girls side.


----------



## myself (Oct 10, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Not great but we are not a top team anyway and not in the conversation in any such manner.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment btw


Good luck and good health to her for the rest of the season.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 10, 2019)

HBE said:


> Wow! So Cool you guys are still carrying the GOATS FC Torch! I was blessed enough to be a Founding Dad and First Coach. I am still friends with all the Dads & Moms too!  It was a different time back then, only two leagues, Presidio & Coast Soccer League.  I believe our first tournament was Summer of 2011.
> 
> Here's a little write up from a mom on her blog from 2013; https://socalsoccermom.com/whos-that-goat/
> 
> @ Dom, I had the pleasure of meeting at a CSL League event, with the late great Gary Sparks.  You where on the Boys side and I was on the Girls side.


Flash from the past! Home depot center passing out CSL handbooks to managers!


----------

